# Bayer tree & shrub flea treatment ???????



## p&y finally (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anybody used the Bayer tree & shrub w/ the fertilizer in it on their dogs? I checked 3 different places this morning and all I can find has the fertilizer. Just not sure if the fertalizer will hurt them.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## jclmossyoak (Jun 22, 2009)

I use the bayer advance insect killer. 3 cc at base of neck, and 5-6 cc down the back. It seems to work great. i dont know that i would use the one with the fertilizer. 

Go to www.speeddogs.net and in the search bar look for bayer tree and shrub. They are always talking about it on there.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 22, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> Has anybody used the Bayer tree & shrub w/ the fertilizer in it on their dogs? I checked 3 different places this morning and all I can find has the fertilizer. Just not sure if the fertalizer will hurt them.
> Thanks
> Chris



Chris,
Be careful using it with the fertilizer, them dogs may grow bigger than Walker hounds.  It's hard to find without the fertilizer now. Someone mentioned another brand on here that has the same amount of imidacloprid but no fertilizer.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 22, 2009)

Chris, 
I did some researching of other posts. Get this at Tractor Supply. The same ingredients as Bayer without the fertilizer. Hope this helps. 

http://www.pbigordon.com/pdfs/Tree&ShrubInsectKiller-SL.pdf


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 22, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Chris,
> Be careful using it with the fertilizer,them dogs may grow  bigger than Walker hounds.  It's hard to find without the fertilizer now. Someone mentioned another brand on here that has the same amount of imidacloprid but no fertilizer.



Jody, 
I think i'd still be ok if my dogs grew a few inches, these "half pints" would still be under 13" 

I already opened this Bayer and sprayed the pens down with it (before the thunderstorm down pour we just had ) but im thinking i'll go get the kind you posted w/o fertilizer and just use the Bayer in the pens, cant hurt.


----------



## Hardwood (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been looking for the Bayer without fertilizer for days with no luck. Dern fleas are going crazy around here and 7 dust doesnt seem to phase em.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 22, 2009)

ortho and martins dominon makes the same formula without fertilizer. either should work the same.


----------



## Hardwood (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Gordon product Jody Hawk mentioned. I need something to knock these boogers out.


----------



## gobblehunter (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been using the Gordon's brand (from Tractor Supply) for about a year. Works great on my Bloodhounds for fleas. It is 1.47% imidacloprid, whereas Advantix is 8.8%, but Advantix also contains permethrin, which will keep the ticks off as well. My dogs will have a tick to latch on every now and then. I've contemplated mixing in an insect control product containing 95%+ permethrin, for this added protection, but I'm concerned about the safety of my dogs. Maybe someone who reads this reply has had some experience with this, and can give some advice.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jody's dead on, I cant find the Bayer without fertilizer anymore. Switched to the TSC product and picked up a kennel dip while there. Dogs get dipped about every 3 weeks to keep the ticks off. No fleas or ticks on the hounds so far. 

The critters seem bad this year. I spray my briar pants good before going out and still find one or two ticks crawlin when I get back. 

Maybe I should soak the clothes or me in the dip, dang ticks!


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 24, 2009)

Found some Bayer tree and shrub W/O the fertalizer!!
Its at the Lowes in Snellville if anybody needs some. They have 5-6 bottles left and they marked it down to 15.00 due to it being the older stuff.


----------



## 1nightstalker (Jun 27, 2009)

Hardwood said:


> Has anyone tried the Gordon product Jody Hawk mentioned. I need something to knock these boogers out.



theres a feed and seed on 25 & 123 exit in greenville sc that have some you might want to check them out if you are down this way


----------



## Rock-hard (Aug 2, 2009)

The ortho brand is a little easier to use. I have the Trac supply brand. It is much thicker than the ortho or Bayer brand, but it definetly works the same. I have sprayed the yards, and used 7 dust behind the spraying. That finally got the fleas under control. Now the ticks are getting bad.


----------

